# Denon DCD-CX3: CD/Super Audio CD Player



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Details:*

Sized and styled to match Denon’s DRA-CX3 AM/FM tuner/amplifier, the DCD-CX3 is a true audiophile CD player, with precision design and engineering to extract the maximum musical enjoyment from your favorite CDs, and features Super Audio CD playback for the ultimate listening experience. Inside the DCD-CX3’s elegant enclosure, the rugged vibration-resistant chassis features independent power supplies for the analog and digital sections including separate power transformers for each, eliminating interference for the widest possible dynamic range and musical detail. As well, the DCD-CX3 features Denon’s renowned AL24 Processing, which extracts hidden details that transforms the listening experience. In addition, the Pure Direct mode turns off unnecessary circuits and disables the front panel display for maximum fidelity. The output terminals feature machined brass gold plated connectors for compatibility with audiophile grade interconnects, and an optical digital output is provided to connect to an external digital recorder. The slimline remote control features elegant styling with a layout designed for ease of use. 



























As you can see this is quite a compact player but boy does it weigh a lot more than actually looks, I am waiting for some Arcam players to come in but thought I would give this beautiful little player a spin over this weekend and it is extremely impressive with both CD and SACD, the disc draw is of similar design to the flagship A1UD Blu-Ray player and glides open without any noise that a lot players are prone to...


















*Tech Specs*


Newly developed mechanism to accurately read information from disc

AL24 Processing, to dramatically enhance the music experience

Highly reliable DAC master clock design

Separate digital and analogue transformers, for stable power supply and improved music playback performance

Pure Direct mode

High-Accuracy D/A converter

Vibration resistant construction


*RRP: $1200*


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That's an interesting design! I just wonder how flimsy the tray is being that thin and all.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> That's an interesting design! I just wonder how flimsy the tray is being that thin and all.


I am quite surprised Jon how heavy this player is, for it's size it weighs in at 7kg which is quite a bit, the tray seems pretty tough but I am not going to start jumping up and down on it just in case :bigsmile:


----------

